# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Игры с канатом

## Irisska

:smile:Здравствуйте! Подскажите, какие игры и конкурсы можно провести на природе с канатом? Может какой другой вид перетягивания?

----------


## Shusteer

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Наверное не буду оригинальной если предложу:
-перетягивание классическое командами
-перетягивание крестообразное(это по -принципу "лебедь, рак, щука и кто-то четвёртый)
-командные прыжки через канат, как через скакалку
-эстафеты с прикреплпнием к канату очередного участника команды
-претягивания с помощью каната друг другам участниками в разные стороны, а канат в это время завязан в кольцо...Ну вот пока так... :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> какие игры и конкурсы можно провести на природе с канатом?


- Установили несколько кеглей( или что-то другое). Берем канат за один конец, а другим концом сбиваем эти самые кегли.
-Так называемые  коллективные прыжки через скакалку( роль скакалки  выполняет канат)
-Держим канат  парраллельно(горизонтально) земле на уровне груди.(два участника держат канат) Участники проходят по канатом, а канат опускается все ниже...
- Ловитки, но тот, кто ловит может не рукой дотронуться до игрока, а осалить канатом

----------


## Барвинка

Тянуть канат не как обычно,лицом друг к другу,а повернувшись спинами.Канат находится между ног.

----------


## Dium

Использую на детских:
канат - 2 шт., бинокль-2 шт.
-Команды, должны пройти через мост. Смотрим в ту часть бинокля, которая отдаляет реальность :smile: Кто быстрее? и главное не смотреть на "мост" без бинокля. Можно поизвилистей выложить канат.
-Если клоунессой прихожу, то как в цирке учимся ходить по канату, делаем несложные трюки (прыжки, ласточку, приседаем и т.д.):smile: Для детей 4-6 лет интересно.  
-"Развяжи узлы" - каждая команда вяжет узлы на своем канате, потом обмениваются и пытаются, кто быстрее развязать.
-Как со скакалкой, можно делать с канатом - "Карусель". Ведущий крутит по кругу канат, а детки пытаюсься перепрыгнуть. кого задели , вылетает. 
-Канат у меня служит "сеткой" для воздушного волейбола.
-Еще канаты (2 шт) - это ринг для боксеров.
-В качестве лассо можно использовать.
- Когда много деток и проводим в помещении, то канаты- это домики. Для игр по типу "день-ночь"

----------


## Irisska

Спасибо! Создала темку давно, и вот только сейчас удалось заглянуть.
Ну, спасибо!! Столько вариантов мне самой не придумать! 
Всем бооольшое спасибо!:smile::smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Здравствуйте, Ирина! Наверное не буду оригинальной если предложу:
> -перетягивание классическое командами
> -перетягивание крестообразное(это по -принципу "лебедь, рак, щука и кто-то четвёртый)
> -командные прыжки через канат, как через скакалку
> -эстафеты с прикреплпнием к канату очередного участника команды
> -претягивания с помощью каната друг другам участниками в разные стороны, а канат в это время завязан в кольцо...Ну вот пока так...


А можно поподробней? Я насчет эстафеты с прикреплением к канату очередного участника.
Я так понимаю, должно быть две команды и два каната?
 Первый участник бежит с канатом до определенного места, возвращается, к канату прикрепляется второй и т. д.? Или нет?

----------


## Shusteer

> А можно поподробней? Я насчет эстафеты с прикреплением к канату очередного участника.
> Я так понимаю, должно быть две команды и два каната?
>  Первый участник бежит с канатом до определенного места, возвращается, к канату прикрепляется второй и т. д.? Или нет?


Извини, что поздно сюда зашла... :Oj:  Но ты всё правильно поняла :Aga:

----------

